# Beretta M9 Marine Limited Edition



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello to the Beretta forum,
after looking at different 9mm handguns, I choose the Beretta M9 Marine Limited Edition. I got, what I would consider, a pretty good price on it:
$550/plus tax (6% mich.) Total OTD= $588. It comes with security case w/ lock, 2-17 capacity mags, cleaning kit, and the "marine special edition" etched into the slide. It also has "red" grips, which I'm not sure I'll like yet, but I am can purchase black grips for my liking as spares. This edition beretta, will reflect a personal identity that I am proud of, as my dad (who passed away on the 4th of July, of 2007) was honorably discharged from the USMC , WWII. I have much thanks and respect for veterans, even though I have not served myself.
Thanks to my dad, all the Veterans, and all who gave the ultimate sacrifice, we can enjoy the freedoms that they won.
bwanatom


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

*M9 marine edition pics*

I will post some pics later this week, I just ordered it today, and I will pick it up tomorrow or friday.
ty, bt


----------



## dhmjr (Dec 5, 2008)

You have to purchase the black grips?? I got the Army model and they came with it.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

I wondered about that too. Mine was also black gripped. 

Still, whatever it takes to support the military... :smt1099


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

dhmjr said:


> You have to purchase the black grips?? I got the Army model and they came with it.


Same here with my Navy edition


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt1099:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


Still waiting for pics and would love to see it.


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Went to the C&E Gun Show today and saw all four of the M9 guns, green for the Army, gray for the Navy, blue for the Air Force, and red for the Marines. :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099

Like the stencil on the side of the gun, don't like the wonky grip colors.

EDIT: Now I got the proper colors....


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

*Here's a picture of both, black and red gripped M9.*


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice! love the way that looks


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Love the gun.....but more importantly.....thanks to your father and the rest of the veterans who have served this country so bravely!!!!

We owe them more than words could ever tell!!!!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

LOVE the idea... HATE the color... LOL

I'll stick with black and stainless...

Jeff


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

That's neat. agreed about that grip.. a set of hogues would be the first purchase along with a box of white-box winchesters and targets. 

Interesting they have a special Marine edition.. Didn't the marines go back to 1911's?? :mrgreen: (ducking now for the flying tomatoes) hehehe Plus I'm probably totally wrong.. There's like 5 different handguns in each branch these days it seems, from kimbers to M9's to Sigs and I read somewhere even M&P's now.

:watching:


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree, I really love the idea, but I hate the approach taken - the rainbow-brite grip colors are hideous and I am not too keen on the slide lettering either. I think I would have preferred an understated service logo on the slide and a "coin" inlay on the black grips. But, hey, maybe my wife has me watching too many HGTV shows!!!


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

I dunno, the lettering is cool. I know it stands out some in white like that, but it's supposed to. The grips? They probably didn't include black ones just to keep the price down.

Now, if they used the Crimson Laser grips on that weapon... heh heh...:twisted::twisted::smt077


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike#9, nice comment. Yes, I am proud of my fathers accomplishments, and to all who served to make the USA and the world a better place to live in.
I'm not to crazy about the red grips, but black grips "were" included in the package. I like the lettering. I purchased this hg mainly because I know the quality is there (great feel in my hand), and as a salute to my dad, a marine, who passed away on the 4th of July, 2007. (buried 7/7/7)
tom


----------

